# Introducing the AWE Tuning allroad 2.0T Performance Exhaust system



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

After extensive research and development, AWE Tuning is proud to announce the allroad 2.0T Performance Exhaust system for Audi’s new allroad. 










The AWE Tuning allroad Performance Exhaust is constructed from T304 Stainless and offers gains of 8hp and 6 ft/lb-tq. Specially designed Helmholtz sound cancelling resonators are used to eliminate unpleasant sound frequencies, giving the system a civilized tone and making it perfect for daily driving. Learn more, here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The AWE Tuning Audi allroad Performance Exhaust system features 4” tips to fill the factory valence and set your allroad apart from the rest. Learn more about the AWE Tuning Audi allroad Performance Exhaust, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The space of an SUV, the refinement of a luxury car, and the sound of a sports car. Learn more, here.


----------

